# Harassed for Breastfeeding in public at Elitch Gardens



## zensven42 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am not sure that I am posting in the correct place, so sorry if this is wrong

I am up late because I am upset and having a hard time sleeping. this is what happened to me today....it is enraging. I warn you, this post is long.

I am on vacation with my family- 5 of us including mom and dad. We went to Elitch Gardens Theme Park in Denver, CO (Formerly Six Flags). I was nursing my 5 month old son by the side of the wave pool in the water park. I was in the section with the plastic lounge chairs where food is allowed, not right in the water. I was approached by a park security guard who told me that complaints had been made and that I would have to breastfeed elsewhere or cover up; go to the restrooms and nurse or use a towel. I stated that by Colorado state law, I am allowed to breastfeed my child anywhere public or private that he is allowed to be. At this point another security guard got involved and was more adamant that I go elsewhere and it is just "common sense" to cover up or be elsewhere. I repeatedly stated colorado breastfeeding law and informed them that I was not going anywhere or covering up (he hates being covered up), could they please stop harassing me and let me feed my child. He stated they would kick me out of the park for this. I stated that I paid for the tickets and was not going anywhere as I was not breaking any posted park rules. At this point my child was getting more and more upset because I was having a hard time focusing on holding him and helping him latch on properly. This conversation progressed until my son was screaming very loudly at the top of his lungs and I was visibly shaking and upset. I did start to get louder but managed to keep my temper despite my child crying. I did however start crying too and begged them to leave me be. They called a supervisor over to talk to me. At this point my husband had come back from playing with the other children in the wave pool and I asked him to back me up and keep them away from me so I could nurse my child as he was screaming. He proceeded to state them the same law repeatedly. They then left me alone for a few minutes and returned shortly later with two Denver Police officers. I continued the basic same conversation with them and then let my husband talk to them, but the supervisor continued to harass me thro this entire thing. He kept stating it was "common sense" to do what he wanted me to do and I kept stating Colorado Law and stating that I had no such social taboo ingrained in me about breastfeeding in public and it was his personal opinion that it is common sense. My husband kept trying to get them to stop talking to me so I could feed my child, and I was finally able to feed my child and he fell asleep. I then pulled my swimsuit back up and rocked him a bit. The Denver Police then informed me that if I breastfed in public in the park again, they would arrest me for trespassing as the park would want to kick me out. I politely told him to do what you have to do but I know my rights. I stayed in the water park section until the baby woke up and then left to try to enjoy the rest of the day away from the frightening guards. (as a note, it was the woman next to me who had complained and she proceeded to berate me for about 10 minutes. I repeatedly told her very calmly and politely "Thank you for your opinion. Have a nice day", until she stopped talking to me.) I am ashamed to admit that I did feed my child next in a more secluded part of the park later as I did not want to get arrested and ruin my family's vacation, although it was still in a public area. It makes me shake and cry when I think of my treatment and how I had to hide just to feed my child. I wish I had remembered the names of anyone involved but it was so unexpected and upsetting that I do not know. I do remember that the security supervisor was an older man, maybe 60's or later and one Denver officer who I mostly spoke with was Hispanic maybe in his 40's. As far as follow up goes, I am going to look into suing the park so that others in the future will not be subjected to the same traumatizing ordeal. Maybe the park can setup some positive breastfeeding policy. I will be calling the Denver media to see if they will make a story up on this on paper, film or radio. I will also be posting to a number of forums such as Mothering.com to inform others of my situation to inform them, maybe organize a boycott or nurse-in. Thank you for listening. I would appreciate any feedback you have or any info you have as to legal recourse that I may take that would be most effective in changing Elitch Gardens actions against breastfeeding in public. I say boycott them for sure. A nurse-in would have to be staged outside the gates, but I am not sure how many people would bother to do this when they are no longer owned by Six Flags. Surely everyone who has the time can call them and express your feelings to them. Thanks for listening!

http://www.elitchgardens.com/contact.php


----------



## Maddy9199 (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have any info about legal recourse or anything. Just wanted to give you props for dealing with that situation. Sounds like you were a real warrior. I think I would have broken under the stress.

I'm going to e-mail them with my opinion though.







: I'll try not to be too nasty.









Good job, mama.


----------



## joycenjackiesmom (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry about your experience while visiting our state. I wanted to let you know that I have seen your story on the local news (channel 9) and in an article in the Rocky News Today.


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

Good for you for standing up for yourself & baby. I admire your preparedness. A huge kuddos to you & I'm so sorry to hear what you endured.


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe that happened to you! I don't even know what I would have done in your shoes. Thanks for posting this and keep us updated on what happens. I plan to contact Elitch Gardens and notifying them that they won't be getting my family's business!! (I live in CO)

SJ


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

I just sent an email and in doing so I realized - aren't police officers supposed to _enforce_ the law? Shouldn't they have informed the management of Elitch Gardens that the law allows a breast feeding mother to nurse anywhere they have a right to be? Maybe we should be contacting the Denver PD as well!

SJ


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

This statement enrages me. Bolded when my blood really boiled.

Elitch Gardens statement

KUSA - The following is the statement released by Megan Barber, Marketing Coordinator with Elitch Gardens.

Colorado State Law provides women the right to breastfeed anywhere. We also allow it in our park.
Our concern was not that she was breastfeeding her child, but that *she was exposed while doing
so making several guests uncomfortable* enough to bring it to the park management's attention.
We suggested alternative options to Mrs. Skrydlak-simlai for her to continue breastfeeding her son
in public while also *allowing us to preserve a reasonable comfort level for the rest of our guests.*
We never asked Mrs. Skrydlak-simlai to leave the park or threatened to arrest her. At Eltich Gardens,
we make every effort to provide a safe, fun and enjoyable place to all people, free of discrimination
or judgment of any kind and we apologize if we offended Mrs. Skrydlak-simlai.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)




----------



## Kajira (May 23, 2006)

letter sent


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

email sent


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I also live in colorado just an hour away. I have not seen this on our local news(here in the springs) and i think it should be as there is a pretty large nursing community down here.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Some of those comments, geesh!! If I lived near there, I would get involved in a nurse in in a heartbeat!


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Did you try posting this in the Lactivism forum?


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry for how you must have felt, I would be a basket case.

I sent an email.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natural Mommy*J* 
Did you try posting this in the Lactivism forum?

Cross postings in Activism are permitted. There is often a situation that is applicable to Activism and another forum.

There is a thread for it in Lactivism but one is allowed here as well.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Please do not post regarding postings between yourself and another discussion venue.

This does create messes and is against our user agreement.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Hello...again,

Activism is not a debate board. Please do not post to offer dissent to call to actions posted in this forum.

Also, Mothering supports NIP, MDC isn't willing to host a NIP vs COVER UP debate.

Children need to eat and there are *plenty* of babies who refuse to be covered, it is near summertime now and many babies find blankets far too hot and stifeling.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Email sent..Im so sorry for your situation!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Also, Mothering supports NIP, MDC isn't willing to host a NIP vs COVER UP debate.

Children need to eat and there are *plenty* of babies who refuse to be covered, it is near summertime now and many babies find blankets far too hot and stifeling.

ahem.









Thank you!

-Angela


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
ahem.









Thank you!


in-farking-deed.


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

OP, I'm curious.....was the women who was sitting next to you (the one who berated you), was she eating or drinking at all during your conversation? I would have been sooooooooooooooooo tempted to ask her to cover her head while she was eating because the sight of her eating, offended you :







:

I honestly do NOT get people who harass mamas who are feeding their babies.....Breasts are NOT SEX OBJECTS!!! My blood is just boiling right now......I"m so sorry you had to go through such an awful experience


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Just curious, I know it makes people upset to be threatened, but does it make anyone excited that they could actually file a lawsuit? My dh was bummed out because he so wanted to sue someone for harrassing me-but it never happened.

Just wondering.


----------



## jakesmama (May 9, 2005)

I had tears in my eyes reading your story, mama. What a sad state of affairs when we are even harassed by law enforcement officers. I can't stand the tone of that letter from the Marketing Director either. Yuck, yuck, yuck!
Off to email...


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Please do not post regarding postings between yourself and another discussion venue.

This does create messes and is against our user agreement.

sorry about that.....didn't realize it was against ua to post that.

I sent and email. good luck!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

This chaps my hindend! The fact that they threatened to arrest you for tresspassing is absolutely ridiculous! You can't be tresspassing if you paid for a ticket! I hope Elitch Gardens gets their heads handed to them!

Had it been me I would have gladly pointed out all of the half naked women and men walking around in barely there bathing suits. Were they going to make them change their suits or cover up? Highly doubt it.


----------



## silly_scout (Aug 31, 2006)

LAWSUIT. MEDIA. NOW.
I wish I lived closer so I could participate in a nurse-in.
Could you keep us updated on what happens?
I'm going to go punch a wall now.


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

See though I feel it is common sense to cover up.


----------

